# Heads up - new scam around...



## Rhys (Jun 30, 2008)

I just received the following email via a craigslist advert. What aroused my suspicions is that I had it from 3 quite different adverts I'd place on Craigslist going back a month and more.


I just rang the hotel and they did have a wedding but not a morning wedding for that date. The text sounds very Nigerian. The lady at the hotel had had phonecalls from several people asking about the booking, saying it sounded scammy and I've forwarded her a copy too. I love the fact he's mis-spelt his name in his email address!


Needless to say I'm playing him along to see what kind of bogus check I receive (which I'll scan and place on the web for all to see).


_Hi,

I am Charles, the secretary of a wedding committe that has been
constituted to see to the smooth running of my boss's son's wedding
ceremony. Although I am presently at a seminar workshop which will
soon end but I am saddled with the responsibilty of locating and
arranging for a good and experienced wedding photographer,
videographer and DJ and So, i searched through the net and found you
appropriate for the service you have posted on craiglist.
The details of the wedding are as follows:

WEDDING DATE : 26th July, 2008.

WEDDING TYPE : Social

VENUE OF THE WEDDING :
Mills House Hotel
115 Meeting Street
Charleston, SC 29401


TIME : 10 A.M. Prompt

No of Guest : 350 approx.

Every other necessary details will be forwarded to you as soon as
they are available. So, how much will your service cost me for just 4
hours on that day.
Thanks in anticipation of your favourable response.


Yours
Charles White_


----------



## Mike30D (Jun 30, 2008)

Not really anything new, just a different angle at trying to scam people out of money.


----------



## Rhys (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh undoubtedly. After I checked with the hotel and posted this, I searched for the first line of text in the email and found it on the 419 scam site.

I'm waiting in eager anticipation to receive my first bogus check. I'm not even going to bother cashing it - I'll scan it, post it and send the check off to the bad checks unit.


----------



## Mike30D (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm surprised, that one seems like the english was pretty good. Most of them have really bad english and broken sentences.


----------



## Rhys (Jun 30, 2008)

The English was better but capitalisation, punctuation and general understanding of the words used in normal English was sadly lacking. I was an English lecturer at one point.

It's lacking the basic information without which I don't take anything seriously...
bride and groom's name
a postal address


----------



## altyfc (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, just a scammer.

I work in the travel industry and frequently getting emails from people telling me that they want to transfer funds to me so that I can book multiple hotels on their behalf.  It's a variation on the same rubbish.


----------



## MarcusM (Jun 30, 2008)

These emails are funny. I remember when I used to get the "Nigerian son of the king" or something like that - emails a few years ago asking for my checking account info so they can deposit hundreds of thousands of dollars for safe keeping.

These emails all have the same feel - like the same person writes all of them. They try to present themselves as some distinguished person with authority, and throw in all these "big" words which make absolutely no sense in the context used.

Makes me wonder who the idiots are that fall for them.


----------



## Rhys (Jun 30, 2008)

They do seem stupid. The best we can do is waste the scammers time and money by making them print and post their bogus checks.

This makes some sobre reading though: http://english.ohmynews.com/articleview/article_view.asp?article_class=5&no=311047&rel_no=1


----------



## John_Olexa (Jun 30, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> These emails are funny. I remember when I used to get the "Nigerian son of the king" or something like that - emails a few years ago asking for my checking account info so they can deposit hundreds of thousands of dollars for safe keeping.


 

HAHAHAH ..yep! I  know I shouldn't have even click them. But they were good for  laughs!


----------



## Rhys (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok. I had a reply from this turkey. I sent him my box number to send the check to - lol. He replied so I have him hooked.



> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me ealier, i am very happy to hear from u,
> and I would like if this can work out for us... i am ok with that
> ...



I've just told him that I use solely a box number. If he calls it quits now then no problem. If he's as greedy as I think then he'll continue my entertainment.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jul 1, 2008)

can you PM me the header info from your email ? 

like ALL of it. 

Ill find out who it is. 

Also you should show up there that day with a group of buddies IF you go dont go alone. Might be a scam to rob you. 

-Thor


----------



## Rhys (Jul 1, 2008)

How do I get the full headers from Yahoo email?


----------



## Rhys (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok. Found how...
Here you are.... posted in no particular order...



> From chalse white Mon Jun 30 11:07:03 2008
> Return-Path:         <bounce-anon-********=yahoo.com@craigslist.org>
> Authentication-Results:         mta391.mail.re4.yahoo.com from=gmail.com; domainkeys=fail (bad sig)
> Received:         from 66.150.243.14 (EHLO mxo7s.craigslist.org) (66.150.243.14) by mta391.mail.re4.yahoo.com with SMTP; Mon, 30 Jun 2008 11:07:05 -0700
> ...


----------



## Rhys (Jul 1, 2008)

And the last one of the no particular order series. I note that he's stopped sending since I have heard nothing for almost 24 hours. I think he didn't like the fact I was only willing to give him a PO Box number. Either that or he's sent a check and it'll be waiting for me!



> From chalse white Mon Jun 30 11:16:05 2008
> Return-Path:         <bounce-anon-********=yahoo.com@craigslist.org>
> Authentication-Results:         mta128.mail.re4.yahoo.com from=gmail.com; domainkeys=fail (bad sig)
> Received:         from 66.150.243.13 (EHLO mxo6s.craigslist.org) (66.150.243.13) by mta128.mail.re4.yahoo.com with SMTP; Mon, 30 Jun 2008 11:16:12 -0700
> ...


----------



## MarcusM (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't understand what exactly he's trying to do...does he really want wedding photographer services? Seems like a lot of work to scam a few hours worth of service...but I guess he technically would be saving a lot of money if he pulled it off.


----------



## Rhys (Jul 2, 2008)

MarcusM said:


> I don't understand what exactly he's trying to do...does he really want wedding photographer services? Seems like a lot of work to scam a few hours worth of service...but I guess he technically would be saving a lot of money if he pulled it off.



Unfortunately my refusal to give him a name and address that isn't a box number seems to have meant that he has now lost interest. He spouted some junk about needing to send via DHL. I told him to use the Post Office and that letter-type communications via the Post Office were all that I would accept.

Anyway the gist of this type of scam is they send a check for far in advance of what's needed. They then say "Oops, will you refund via western union" and expect you to send them their refund before the check has cleared!


----------

